# Xmas greetings



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I thought i`d grab this opportunity to wish a very happy christmas to everyone at the ChefTalkcafe.I hope 2004 is an excellent year for all of you,Leo.:chef:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy Holidays to you as well, Leo.

To all at ChefTalk I say,

Happy Holidays (Merry Christmas & Happy New Year)


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I hope everyone had a happy holiday, and I wish you all the best health, happiness, and prosperity for the New Year.


----------

